
Tuvi.io - Strk9
Hello, I would like you guys give me some feedback about a project I&#x27;m working on. I wil no explain what the Tuvi does in order to validate the effectiveness of my landing. Let me know:
1. If you get what Tuvi does
2. What do you think?
3. What potential problems you see
4. Some improvements or things I should take into consideration before launching.<p>The link is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tuvi.io
======
vhodges
(I suck at this so take with a grain of salt and it's only my opinion) Off the
top of my head:

1) Yes, but had to read the whole page to really grasp the concept.

2) It's fine as far as it goes, but nothing that Quora, Reddit and/or
Stackoverflow don't already provide in someway.

3) Changes I'd make: \- "Start making better (smarter?) decisions" should be
the tag line. \- The Picture and the copy beside it should be the hero
section. \- Nobody cares about features, they care about benefits so drop this
for now or rewrite to show why they might matter to the reader. \- "What makes
us special" is probably not needed. \- At this stage, you probably just need a
hero section and lead capture form.

------
skellertor
Maybe add this to Show HN

